# Craw bite in Nov



## jigster60 (Nov 3, 2009)

Went fishing today 11/03/09...I had one intent in mind I knew it was time for the craw bite ...This time of year the craws are scurrying about trying to find winter homes in our waters here... And they usually turn a bright reddish black here too...As you will see I did pretty good with my analysis :wink: :wink: .... Not beating my own drum but I have been at this for almost 50 yrs ...I had to try real shallow for a lil while did manage one in 3 # class on a white chartreuse sb with chartreuse blades in about a foot of water...This is 7 best of the maybe 15 fish I caught today I had a couple more 1 1/2 #ers I didn't take the time to Photo...Caught all but that one sb fish on a Norman red craw Middle N Crankbait...This bait runs about 6 to 8 feet of water I was catching them in about 3 feet of water ...I like to use a Diver that runs deeper than the depth water I'm fishing this time of year so that it will really kick up the silt and dirt and rock on the bottom and man they inhaled it when they hit it today...GOD be with you all JIGGY

https://s702.photobucket.com/albums/ww23/jigster60/Nov%2003%20%2009/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice bass and great game plan - gotta love it when it all comes together!


----------



## russ010 (Nov 4, 2009)

I tried the same thing last night with the craw... only I forgot to change my colors #-o 

Nice Fish! I'm glad to see that I"m not the only Norman lures fan on here =D>


----------



## Brine (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice work... =D>


----------



## cyberflexx (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice fish!..


----------



## Doug (Nov 4, 2009)

Jiggy,

Great mess of fish =D> . Seems to have been the right game plan too.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 4, 2009)

Great job jiggy, Dont you love it when you can use your knowledge to catch fish? =D>


----------



## angry Bob (Nov 5, 2009)

Great job Jigster! =D>


----------

